# How do people like Opry have wide zygos that do not protrude from 3/4th



## Deleted member 3479 (Jan 4, 2020)

I thought the wider your zygos are, the bigger , the more they protrude from the 3/4th , fwhr approx 2 , barely visible zygos 3/4th even when he is starvation maxed , half a mm of cheekfat and he would lose them, any ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 4, 2020)

Forwards growth

they are average he just has zero malar fat


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 4, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Forwards growth
> 
> they are average he just has zero malar fat


Not average 

very good 

not insane like richard ramieprez


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 4, 2020)

He has extremely high set zygos with low bone mass, which is ideal for a masculine look. High bone mass in zygos is a feminine trait.


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Jan 4, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Not average
> 
> very good
> 
> not insane like richard ramieprez



80% of people i see IRL have more protrusion than him 3/4th


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 4, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Not average
> 
> very good
> 
> not insane like richard ramieprez


When i push my cheek fat aside i zygomog him and my zygos arent insane 

he just has god tier soft tissue


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Jan 4, 2020)

dotacel said:


> He has extremely high set zygos with low bone mass, which is ideal for a masculine look. High bone mass in zygos is a feminine trait.



Then richard ramirez looks feminine to you?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 4, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> Then richard ramirez looks feminine to you?


He does look feminine in a lot of pictures tbf


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 4, 2020)

Fuk said:


> When i push my cheek fat aside i zygomog him and my zygos arent insane
> 
> he just has god tier soft tissue


Most people have no zygos

ur underating urself man


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 4, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> Then richard ramirez looks feminine to you?


 Yeah because one feature determines your entire fucking face retard, yes his cheekbones are feminine compared to O'Pry's


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 4, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> Then richard ramirez looks feminine to you?


He is. giga tera jogging dark triad machine 

not feminine at all


Mogs alll


----------



## Julian (Jan 4, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> He is. giga tera jogging dark triad machine
> 
> not feminine at all
> 
> ...



Insane forward growth also


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## middayshowers (Jan 4, 2020)

I read that when he was in high school he wasn't that lean, and wasn't as insanely gl as he was now. It was only after he fell ill and lost a lot of weight he realized he had model tier looks
there's a picture of him and his dad, his dad is pretty much him but just with a high bf% and his dad looks far worse. low bf% pill continues to be truth


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 4, 2020)

dotacel said:


> He has extremely high set zygos with low bone mass, which is ideal for a masculine look. High bone mass in zygos is a feminine trait.


I zygomog every girl in Skopje bro, still ogre


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 4, 2020)

Looks at his unsymmetrical eyes!
He will posting here soon


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Jan 4, 2020)

but there are low bf% people who still look like they have no facial bones


----------



## needsolution (Jan 4, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Looks at his unsymmetrical eyes!
> He will posting here soon


its barely noticable irl


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 4, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 215191


His zygos are rather on bigger side. Also notce that they start high and end quite high too. They are Sharp. If you compare them to kortajarena you can see that his zygos start high too but they end lower. Also they are rounder.


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 4, 2020)

needsolution said:


> its barely noticable irl







*He is a giga INCEL*


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Jan 4, 2020)

middayshowers said:


> I read that when he was in high school he wasn't that lean, and wasn't as insanely gl as he was now. It was only after he fell ill and lost a lot of weight he realized he had model tier looks
> there's a picture of him and his dad, his dad is pretty much him but just with a high bf% and his dad looks far worse. low bf% pill continues to be truth




Who ? Opry ?


----------



## middayshowers (Jan 4, 2020)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> Who ? Opry ?


yes


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jan 4, 2020)

middayshowers said:


> I read that when he was in high school he wasn't that lean, and wasn't as insanely gl as he was now. It was only after he fell ill and lost a lot of weight he realized he had model tier looks
> there's a picture of him and his dad, his dad is pretty much him but just with a high bf% and his dad looks far worse. low bf% pill continues to be truth


----------



## Zyros (Jan 4, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 215191


he was so insanely gl


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Jan 4, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 215284



Sean o pry brother is one of the stupidest guy i know . He just can drop to 9% bodyfat and be as good looking as sean but no he stay as he ugly buzzcuted 25% bodyfat


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Jan 4, 2020)

if you dont look at least good being around 20%bf there's only little hope for you. 
I know fatcels with prominent facial bones.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 4, 2020)

dotacel said:


> High bone mass in zygos is a feminine trait.


long thick bones are masculine


----------



## Zyros (Jan 4, 2020)

oprys zygos do portrude from 3/4 where do you thing his ogee curve comes from


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 4, 2020)

It's the perfect type of zygos for low bodyfat


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Jan 4, 2020)

Zyros said:


> oprys zygos do portrude from 3/4 where do you thing his ogee curve comes from


His ogee curve is due to low bf not high bone mass


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 4, 2020)

Very high set

Extremely lean face

But little zygo mass


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jan 4, 2020)

dotacel said:


> He has extremely high set zygos with low bone mass, which is ideal for a masculine look. High bone mass in zygos is a feminine trait.


Biggest cope I’ve ever heard.


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 4, 2020)

dotacel said:


> He has extremely high set zygos with low bone mass, which is ideal for a masculine look. High bone mass in zygos is a feminine trait.


Zygo mass like this or death


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Jan 4, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> Zygo mass like this or death
> View attachment 215540


Someone morph this with less bone mass so we can see what looks more masculine and ideal


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 4, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> Someone morph this with less bone mass so we can see what looks more masculine and ideal


Them and his eyes are his most striking features
He would lose psl without those zygos


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Jan 4, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> Them and his eyes are his most striking features
> He would lose psl without those zygos



Let me cope buddy boyo


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm literally in the same boat as O'pry, it's a lack of foreward growth/low bonemass tbh


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 4, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> Let me cope buddy boyo


if you say so

I have many copes as well


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Jan 4, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> I'm literally in the same boat as O'pry, it's a lack of foreward growth/low bonemass tbh


This makes two of us , i am hoping it can get better with leanmaxing


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 5, 2020)

dotacel said:


> He has extremely high set zygos with low bone mass, which is ideal for a masculine look. High bone mass in zygos is a feminine trait.


It is? I though high bone mass was masc


----------

